# Atlanta Hawks Fan Roll Call



## ATLien

Welcome to the Atlanta Hawks forum..

BBB.net Hawks fans, introduce yourselves..

1. Location.
2. When did you become an Atlanta Hawks fan?
3. Favorite current Hawk?
4. Favorite past Hawk?
5. How did you find this site?

We are trying to build a more active and more fun team forum for you to post at. And hopefully we can add some new fans to this site in the process.


----------



## master8492

TheATLien said:


> Welcome to the Atlanta Hawks forum..
> 
> BBB.net Hawks fans, introduce yourselves..
> 
> 1. Location.
> 2. When did you become an Atlanta Hawks fan?
> 3. Favorite current Hawk?
> 4. Favorite past Hawk?
> 5. How did you find this site?
> 
> We are trying to build a more active and more fun team forum for you to post at. And hopefully we can add some new fans to this site in the process.


1. Georgia
2. 2 years ago
3. Josh Smith
4. Josh Smith
5. Search Engine


----------



## Scipio

1. Finland
2. 6 years ago
3. Joe Johnson
4. Hanno Möttölä
5. googled it


----------



## Pay Ton

:laugh:

Two fans respond.

Don't mean to sound like a dick. I like the Hawks.

Just thought it was funny. 

Come on even Hawks fans can see the humor in this.


----------



## fropto

1. Alabama
2. 20 years
3. Tyronne Lue
4. Mutombo
5. Yahooed it


----------



## ATLien

1. Atlanta, GA
2. 20
3. Josh Smith
4. Steve Smith
5. From another board


----------



## ATLien

Pay Ton said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Two fans respond.
> 
> Don't mean to sound like a dick. I like the Hawks.
> 
> Just thought it was funny.
> 
> Come on even Hawks fans can see the humor in this.


Maybe, maybe not.

But if a new Hawks fan stumbles onto this forum. And there are no topics popping off. Then at least this thread will serve to introduce newer posters to the site. That's why I wanted to stick the post.


----------



## KB21

1. Location -- Mississippi

2. When did you become an Atlanta Hawks fan? - In the mid 80s, when I was old enough to really get into it. The Hawks used to be on TBS all the time, and that's one of the reasons I started following them.

3. Favorite current Hawk? -- Marvin Williams

4. Favorite past Hawk? -- Dominique Wilkins

5. How did you find this site? -- I followed a link to this site a couple of years ago.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

TheATLien said:


> Welcome to the Atlanta Hawks forum..
> 
> BBB.net Hawks fans, introduce yourselves..
> 
> 1. Location.
> 2. When did you become an Atlanta Hawks fan?
> 3. Favorite current Hawk?
> 4. Favorite past Hawk?
> 5. How did you find this site?
> 
> We are trying to build a more active and more fun team forum for you to post at. And hopefully we can add some new fans to this site in the process.


1. New orleans
2. bacame a hawk fan in 2003
3. Josh smith
4. the Human High light film
5. search engine


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

TheATLien said:


> 1. Atlanta, GA
> 2. *20*
> 3. Josh Smith
> 4. Steve Smith
> 5. From another board


Wow, ATLien how old are you?


----------



## ATLien

Oh lol.

I am 20 years old. :laugh: I can't even remember my own questions.


----------



## Gray Mule

1-Western North Carolina
2-in the 90's
3-Batman
4-Tree Rollins
5- From another board.

:angel:


----------



## ATLien

Welcome. 

Hope you decide to stick around.


----------



## Burn

TheATLien said:


> Welcome to the Atlanta Hawks forum..
> 
> BBB.net Hawks fans, introduce yourselves..
> 
> 1. Location.
> 2. When did you become an Atlanta Hawks fan?
> 3. Favorite current Hawk?
> 4. Favorite past Hawk?
> 5. How did you find this site?
> 
> We are trying to build a more active and more fun team forum for you to post at. And hopefully we can add some new fans to this site in the process.


1. Athens (in a couple of weeks)
2. 87
3. JJ
4. Dominique
5. can't remember, assuming google


----------



## FanOfAll8472

TheATLien said:


> Welcome to the Atlanta Hawks forum..
> 
> BBB.net Hawks fans, introduce yourselves..
> 
> 1. Location.
> 2. When did you become an Atlanta Hawks fan?
> 3. Favorite current Hawk?
> 4. Favorite past Hawk?
> 5. How did you find this site?
> 
> We are trying to build a more active and more fun team forum for you to post at. And hopefully we can add some new fans to this site in the process.


1. CA
2. Last year, when they got Joe Johnson and Marvin Williams
3. Joe Johnson
4. Dominique Wilkins 
5. Don't remember, it was a long time ago


----------



## Perseas

1. Athens, Greece
2. Hmmm, somewhere in the mid 80's
3. Too long away to tell
4. Dominique Wilkins (he's the reason I became a Hawk in the first place)
5. Google. Hanging in the International forum mostly...


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Perseas said:


> 1. Athens, Greece
> 2. Hmmm, somewhere in the mid 80's
> 3. Too long away to tell
> 4. Dominique Wilkins (he's the reason I became a Hawk in the first place)
> 5. Google. Hanging in the International forum mostly...



Hope you enjoy the hawks boards


----------



## [email protected]#4

Dallas,Ga
3 yrs
Josh Smith
Nique
just stumbled upon it


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

[email protected]#4 said:


> Dallas,Ga
> 3 yrs
> Josh Smith
> Nique
> just stumbled upon it


welcome to the Atlanta hawks board, hope you stick around


----------



## BlakeJesus

1. WI
2. Couple years ago...4-5
3. Josh Smith/Acie Law/Joe Johnson
4. Nique of course
5. Had a real life friend or two post on here. I made an account a looooong time ago, Jameh. I used to post on the boards pretty frequently. I got big into ATL sports awhile back.


----------



## Big Mike

1. Maryland
2. 80's Nique and Spud Webb
3. Josh Smith/Acie Law
4. #21 
5. web search 05


----------



## truebluefan

I am a close Hawks fan. The reason for this is, I lived a number of years of my married life in Northern Alabama and Mississippi. They had fox south. They covered the Hawks. So, many nights I watched the Hawks play!


----------



## BeastlyBaller5

1.NC
2.When I was born in Atlanta,GA
3.Joe Johnson
4.Spud Webb
5.Searchin for bball tips


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Is it too late?

1. Miami..
2. They were always a team I liked, but more recently (with the Heat playing like complete ****) I've taken a bigger interest in them..
3. Josh Smith..
4. 'Nique..
5. Don't remember..


----------



## bootstrenf

1. california
2. can't remember, but just wanted to say my favorite team is the clippers, but i like the hawks because they've been the clippers of the eastern conference...not this year though...
3. josh smith
4. mookie blaylock
5. internet search engine


----------



## MarquetteHawk

Milwaukee WI
Born In Atlanta
Josh Smith and Al Horford
Steve Smith
Roommate


----------



## BlakeJesus

Bump! I know you're out there!


----------



## Luke

1. Location. Atlanta
2. When did you become an Atlanta Hawks fan? A few years ago, I'd go to a couple games a year and they eventually grew on me.
3. Favorite current Hawk? Either Marvin Williams or Al Horford.
4. Favorite past Hawk? Either Marvin or Al.
5. How did you find this site? I think I found it through another site, i'm not sure though.


----------

